
Everything You Know About Fitness Is a Lie (2010) - 001sky
http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/everything-you-know-about-fitness-is-a-lie-20120504
======
retrogradeorbit
I discovered what this author is saying with this site:

[http://stronglifts.com/](http://stronglifts.com/)

And I've been doing the Reg Park 5x5 routine ever since, and for the first
time in my life I love working out. Short, powerful and intense.

As Mehdi would say: Stop wasting your time with all that bullshit! Get strong!

~~~
rmrfrmrf
I absolutely hated StrongLifts. If you have godlike genes it will work great;
unfortunately I ended up having a month-long plateau that made me dread going
to the gym (StrongLifts makes you "work until failure" a certain number of
times before you take weight off your exercises, which sounds OK until your
sets are going 3-1-1-0-0 2-3 times a week for multiple weeks).
Psychologically, working to failure makes you feel like absolute shit.

Also, they never mention this anywhere, but _do not start a weight training
program if you are overweight!_ It's _very_ difficult to build muscle while
eating at a caloric deficit. The absolute best way to get into shape first is
to lose weight with a lower calorie diet and cardio. Once you're slim, then
you can start bulking if you want more muscle.

You'll hear people say things like "weight training raises your metabolism so
you're burning more calories while at rest." This is largely a myth that
experimental data has disproven. Men have a difficult time with this because
there's a certain machismo factor when it comes to weight lifting, but please
resist the urge!

~~~
bryanlarsen
"do not start a weight training program if you are overweight"

A better way of saying that might be "do not start a weight training program
if you are on a calorie-reduced diet".

Some will argue that you're better off converting fat into muscle via a
strength program than losing weight, at least to start. That's an individual
choice, though.

~~~
bradleyland
> Some will argue that you're better off converting fat into muscle via a
> strength program than losing weight, at least to start. That's an individual
> choice, though.

That's not an individual choice; it's a good indicator that the person you're
talking to doesn't know what they're talking about. There is no such thing as
"converting" fat into muscle. They're different cell tissues, and if the
person dispensing the advice doesn't pay respect to that fact, it's unlikely
their advice is worth following.

Think about it from a technology perspective. Having a more subtle
understanding of a technology allows you to develop better problem solving
strategies. If the depth of one's troubleshooting strategy is limited to "turn
it off, then back on again", they might be able to reach a solution most of
the time, but they can't help you past the point that their single-vector
solution fails.

The same applies to fitness. A better understanding of the human body yields
more nuanced advice, and more effective results.

~~~
bryanlarsen
That's a common expression used by lots of people who understand that the
process is more complicated than that.

Pedants might make good scientists but they're unlikely to be good
instructors.

------
jcfrei
TL;DR squats, dead lifts and bench presses are the fundamental exercises to
build strength. But if that's really news to you then I don't know what kind
of "gym" you've been going to.

~~~
neverminder
Most of the newbs are afraid of these exercises and they are right to do so,
because if you don't do it right you can have some premium level traumas. The
gym I started in had at least 2 professional trainers at all times circling
the floor and correcting, advising everyone. Unfortunately most of the western
gyms nowadays don't use this approach and instead offer "everything or
nothing" \- either train without supervision whatsoever or pay a fortune for a
personal trainer.

------
rosner
And then, somebody came along and made another program out of it called
stronglifts: [http://stronglifts.com/](http://stronglifts.com/)

~~~
rhubarbcustard
I've been doing Stronglifts for about a year and I can say that my own
experience backs up the "lift heavy weights and do compound exercises using
free weights" that the original article suggests. I'd messed around with
routines from Men's Health and other magazines at various times over the years
and got nowhere at all. I'm now doing far less exercise than I did with those
routines and am seeing real progress.

Stronglifts is a routine for beginners and the 5x5 three times a week soon
gets too much as you start squatting heavier amounts - I had to drop to
squatting once or twice a weeks once I started squatting about 1x my own body
weight (about 250 lb).

Based on personal experience alone I thoroughly recommend Stronglifts and
Starting Strength as a good way to obtain good general fitness and to lose
weight. Squatting and dead-lifting are whole body exercises that really do
work the whole of you - it's surprising how much your abs and glutes hurt
after some squats.

A word of warning: you must start with light weights and work on doing each
exercise properly - and I mean stupidly light to start with, start with just
the bar if you are completely out of shape. If you try and start with
impressive-looking heavy weights then you'll be resting up with a bad back
before you know it.

~~~
sizzle
any advice on how to squat with weak, tender knees that hurt on their own
before even starting a program?

~~~
dnr
Take plenty of time to warm up before doing anything with weight, and pay
close attention to form. Never let your knees go in front of your toes!

The good news is that all my knee problems basically disappeared once I
started doing some strength training. Hopefully it'll work for you too.

------
stefanve
after being sedentary for a long time my weight ballooned to 220lbs/100kg I
didn't feel strong or actually I was week. So I started working out in a gym,
but figured it was costing to much time and I didn't like it. now I do mostly
body weight training (You are your own gym) and running an biking for fun.
Some times I do a different program like Rush Fit which is very fun to do. in
a year time I have lost a lot of weight and gained a lot of mussel and I feel
much better. it only takes me 20-45 minutes a day 4-6 days a week.

So yeah the 10 pages are right as far as I'm concerned ;)

~~~
nodata
But 20-45 minutes a day 4-6 days a week is completely unobtainable for most
people.

~~~
sz4kerto
I just simply can't believe that. Everybody has an extra 2.5 hours a week, if
you don't, then there's some _very_ serious issue with your schedule.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
Eh, I believe it. 45 minutes a day doesn't count the trip to/from the gym,
post-workout shower, changing, etc., and really, the people I know that
actually get results from going to the gym end up spending way longer than 45
minutes there. 2-3 hours isn't unheard of. I only really say any of this
because I feel like every fitness-related internet post has been along the
lines of "no more excuses; if I can do it, then anyone can," which apparently
isn't working.

~~~
Evgeny
My workouts are recently down to 30-40 minutes. Even less on a fasting day :).
I have an advantage that the company has a gym, though, so there's no extra
trip. My workouts are a combination of weight exercises (big 3: squat, bench
press, deadlift + occasional cleans), bodyweight exercises (mostly along the
lines of "Convict conditioning" books 1 and 2, and some stretching. Today, for
example, in about 40 min I did (plus some stretching)

Barbell Squats 3 sets of 5

Pull-ups 3 sets of 9

Stand-to stand bridge 3 sets of 2

A static exercise on abs - 2x60s

The "secret" is that I move between exercises and sets with very little rest,
I.e. do squats, then do pull ups, then back to squats - while the leg muscles
get some rest, the back and arms do the work and vice versa. Of course, you
need some aerobic fitness for that so you don't run out of breath. I know 2-3
hours are not unheard of, but, unless one plans to compete as a bodybuilder,
diminishing returns kick in pretty fast. Even worse, one can overtrain and
extra time will be very counterproductive in this case.

Of course, if you are, for example, a competitive powerlifter (I did that for
a few years), you should train in a very different way - i.e. only do one
exercise at a time, and have longer breaks between set etc., but if your goal
is primarily health you may be way more flexible in your approach.

Another example - once a week I run home from work. It's 10 km, so takes about
an hour. However, a bus takes at least 40 min, sometimes a bit more. So - I
spend only 20 extra minutes, but I get a full hour of exercise! There are
always ways to optimise.

------
Wohui
TLDR from someone who spent a sad amount of time assessing the article:

Page 2: For (general)strength, don't sit at isolated-muscle machines. Page 3:
Don't stick to low weights and core exercises if you're going to suddenly
switch outlook and judge yourself on strength and classic squats etc. Page 4:
For strength - low reps Page 5: Again use more muscles

It probably filled ten magazine pages IRL.

------
neverminder
I'm an engineer, so my life is all about logic. Logic suggests that healthy
body would make me more productive, so I spend 7 days a week in a gym (1 hour
each morning, 4 days of free weights and 3 days of cardio) and I always
research and tune my diet. The result is that it does make me considerably
more productive, improves energy levels, mood, etc. On top of that I have
wider shoulders and visible abs. Bottom line is - you don't have to like
working out and dieting, especially if you do it right, but you're gonna love
the result.

~~~
greggman
I'd like to believe your anecdote but since I know lots of engineers that
appear to be super productive and also very out of shape I'll have to counter
your anecdotal evidence with mine :P

Note: I started working out about 7 months ago for my health regardless if it
would make me more productive. I haven't noticed an increase in productivity,
a better mood, or improved engery levels, but I do have a belief that I'm
healthier

~~~
neverminder
The end result depends on so much more than just working out. My first coach
told me long time ago: the impact to the result is 30% working out and 70%
diet. So there are quite a few questions that I'd ask, like: 1\. Is your diet
correct? Micro/Marco nutrients? Supplements? 2\. Is your workout routine
correct? Weights, cardio? 3\. Did you check your hormone, thyroid, etc levels?
Testosterone, HGH, etc?

~~~
jakobsen
I started working out 2 years ago and it changed my life for the better, but
it most definitively didn't improve my productivity at work. Why would it?

~~~
thesz
Because of brain-derived neurotrophic factor. Look for connection between it
and exercise.

------
probably_wrong
> Down the road, if you're like me, you'll want to train multiple aptitudes at
> once: strength, power, and endurance. Things get complicated quickly when
> you're self-coaching for multiple aptitudes (...)

And yet, almost no word on that. Anyone has a follow up on how to move on from
there? And where does flexibility fit in here? AFAIK, focusing _only_ on
strength will make you stiffer, and I'd rather be able to kick at head level
than having a larger chest, assuming that's a XOR choice.

~~~
neverminder
Think about it logically - lifting is stretching. If you lift correctly (form
and full amplitude) and don't shy away from free weights it will increase your
flexibility. Some info to back it up: [http://breakingmuscle.com/mobility-
recovery/can-lifting-weig...](http://breakingmuscle.com/mobility-recovery/can-
lifting-weights-make-you-flexible)

------
gadders
This has been posted before. I'd post a link to the previous discussion if the
HN Search was up.

~~~
abdullahdiaa
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4971196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4971196)

------
Jack000
Exercise always seemed like a huge time sink to me. I usually do it while
watching tv. Doing it before bed also saves a shower.

The TV thing also helps me maintain a schedule - xyz cop show is on? Time to
bust out the weights.

~~~
thesz
I have to say, you doing it wrong:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/18/fashion/18FITNESS.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/18/fashion/18FITNESS.html)

I used to do the same thing, now I don't use music or anything else to help me
relieve the stress of exercise.

~~~
Jack000
That article says that music and tv is beneficial to beginners. I guess I'm
doing it right since it works for me, but hey to each his own.

------
eagsalazar2
Not an exactly match but this article makes me feel pretty good about
crossfit, which I've been doing for a couple months now and have been making
great gains with.

------
zv
6 pages. Really. In age of tl;dr it is madness.

~~~
MortenK
Nothing of substance can fit in a tweet.

~~~
Jugurtha
What you just wrote is a counterexample.

~~~
sz4kerto
The fact that it's a counterexample actually proves his point. :)

------
Link-
And the tl;dr version of this is?

------
sizzle
TL;DR: do you even lift?

------
teemo_cute
I used to read a lot of fitness articles without doing much. Since then I
changed my attitude — I became a doer.

A fitness trainer once said that you can have access to the best training
program in the world but if you don't actually do the exercises you'll get you
nowhere. On the other hand, you can be given a crappy program and if you
manage to do the exercises regularly, you'll still get results.

Fitness is simple. Sure there are lots of programs out there, but the basics
always stay the same. Once you got the basics down it all comes down to doing.

~~~
rhubarbcustard
+1 for "Fitness is simple" and "it all comes down to doing"

------
pgl
Sorry, but the article seems to contradict itself quite a lot, and aside from
a lot of anecdotes about what worked for the author in particular, I don't see
much actual useful information.

~~~
sizzle
Do you even lift?

